# International hospital & other practical issues



## Zwentendorf (Aug 3, 2009)

I was ready to move to Thailand, but even after all that hard planning, Malaysia won my heart easily. 

A few things still need taking care of though. Could anyone recommend an international hospital in KL? I take a prescription med, but can't bring enough with me for a longer stay (30 day customs limitation). I'd therefore need to obtain a local prescription. I had this worked out with a hospital in BKK, but that arrangement won't help me here.

Plus, on a lighter note, what's the insect situation like in Malaysia? Similar to Thailand? I know a short visit didn't give me a realistic picture.


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

There are several excellent hospitals in and around KL. Gleneagles Medical Center has very high standards, with English-speaking doctors, most of whom have received their education in the US or UK. There are others, as well, around the region. There are also many Kliniks and Polikliniks around - doctor's offices - where you can see a physician very inexpensively (around US$5) for prescriptions and minor medical problems. Almost all doctors in Malaysia speak English fluently. Check at your hotel for their recommendation of a good Klinik. I can recommend the one located right in the back of the KL Sentral building, and there are many other good ones. Keep in mind that some medications that are prescription in your home country may not be prescription in Malaysia. Caremark Farmasi's do not require prescriptions for many medications (though Guardian's may require a prescription for the same drug). 

Insects: mosquitoes. The main risk is dengue fever, for which there is no vaccine, so the prevention is to avoid getting bitten. Household repellents are available at any supermarket, and DEET-based repellents are available at sporting good stores and any pharmacy. Otherwise, insects are the same as in any tropical country - ants, cockroaches, etc, and leeches in the jungles.


----------



## bintang (Aug 14, 2009)

Zwentendorf said:


> I was ready to move to Thailand, but even after all that hard planning, Malaysia won my heart easily.
> 
> A few things still need taking care of though. Could anyone recommend an international hospital in KL? I take a prescription med, but can't bring enough with me for a longer stay (30 day customs limitation). I'd therefore need to obtain a local prescription. I had this worked out with a hospital in BKK, but that arrangement won't help me here.
> 
> Plus, on a lighter note, what's the insect situation like in Malaysia? Similar to Thailand? I know a short visit didn't give me a realistic picture.


Hi,

few month ago the new Prince Court Medical Centre opened in the KL city center, they have some doctors from Austria there too.

(I would like to send you a link, but I´m lot allowed to do so, you have to google it yourself, sorry!)

Yes, Dengue and Chikungunya are a problem in Malaysia, you have to get used to it. Victims (deadly) are mostly weak persons and little children. 
When you live here you can´t take repellents every day (the good working chemical ones are bad for your health, if used every day and the other repellents based on plants do not work 100% and they are all sticky on the skin). Best screen your windows with moskito gaze or use at least an UV lamp at home and focus on being healthy!

Good luck and selamat datang!


----------

